# How to soften a new Dickies Coat?



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I just got a new Dickies Arctic Shield duck coat and this thing is so stiff, it could stand alone! I wore it out for chores today and could barely bend my elbows! Is there a way to break it sooner in or soften it up a little? 

Thank You!


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an Old Mill coat similar to that (detachable hood) that I bought last year from Menards. I LOVE that it can stand up on its own! I sit it on the floor, put my hat on it, and it looks like a little person standing there.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Loan it to me for a couple years :banana02:


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Wash it about 20 times.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love this forum! Everyone has such a great sense of humor! Maybe I could tie it to my bumper and pull it around town for a few days! Then wash it! :banana02:

Denise


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Wait, I know. Put it on, head over to the GC, and make a hardline. political statement. You'll catch enough flak that it will be soft in no time!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All you need to do is wash it once.....together with about 20 fist sized stones in the washer drum.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Let my dogs have it.

No, wait. Then it would be shredded, not softened!


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I don,t really want to put stones in my washer, even tho I bet that would work! Maybe I could wash with a few towels!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Wash it and throw it in the dryer with some tennis balls. Maybe that would help.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Amyd, that is a good idea! Now I just need to buy some tennis balls,but at least the dogs can recycle them!
Thank You!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

You might flag down one of these and give it a 20 minute tumble in the drum.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL! Blufford, is that what it is going to take? Dang, next time I will try to find a very used one! Maybe, I could rent a large rock tumbler, I would have a nice coat and shiny rocks to sell! Two birds with umm more than one stone!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I bought a pair of Walls insulated coveralls two years ago and have washed them probably 10 time. They are still so stiff that I don't wear them unless it gets down below zero.

Bobg


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

unioncreek, that is scary! I hope it don't take me that long! I will wet it down and have a taffy pulling party before I give up! The coat is very warm and worth it!


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

When you throw the coat in the drier, add a couple of pair of tennis shoes (the cleaner the better).


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

My Carharts (jacket and overalls) are at least 5 yrs old and still stand up on their own. That's ok. I figure I get quite the workout whenever I dress in my full Carhart regalia  And I stay toasty both ways (from the Carharts and the workout)!


----------



## Kelly Sue (Jul 20, 2020)

Put it in the washer on a cold cycle let it fill add 2 cups plain vinegar (do not use anything else) let it agitate for a minute or two stop the washer let it sit in there a couple of hours then let the washer finish the cycle (run a second plain rinse if you still smell vinegar)then put it in a cool dryer with a couple of tennis shoes till it is almost dry. This sometimes must be done 2 or 3 times depending on how soft you want it to be. Done several of my son's jackets (and pants too) in this way it really works great !!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Softening the fabric will drastically shorten the life of the jacket. I have Carhart jackets, and coveralls that are over twenty years old. They get washed once every spring, if they need it or not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner is right. Anything you do to really soften it will shorten the life of the fabric. The best you can do is wash it a couple times and use a bit of fabric softener.

Hubby has a 10 year old Carhart coat that really does stand up by itself. The coveralls aren't much softer even though they get washed more often.


----------

